# Deer Buster



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Picked up a Ruger American in .450 Bushmaster, mounted a Zeiss Diavari 1.5x4.5 power scope on it, adjusted the trigger and bore sighted it.

This gun/caliber combination was purpose built for people like me that live in southern Michigan and are bound by a new straight-wall "case-length maximum" in center fire rifles. This unit pushes the limit.

Right off, the stock is crude with sharp edges and will be upgraded at some time. Very lightweight rig and I expect some shoulder-pounding recoil. Trigger is very clean and perfectly suitable for a hunting firearm, although I didn't check the pull weight. Specs say 3 to 5 pounds.

If it's calm outdoors tomorrow, I'll put a few of the Hornday Black 250-grain flex tips down the pipe and through the chrono.

Ammo pic shows a .44 Remington Magnum in 225-grain Flex Tip next to the Hornady Black 250-grain Flex Tip .450 B. Diameters respectively are .429" and .452".

If anyone is interested in a fine Marlin .45-70 model 1895, PM me. I expect to have pics of it in the "For Sale" topic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the flare in the muzzle before the brake, I also like the way the bolt handle turns down to keep it from sticking out. And I know it's not loaded with the safety being off.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

I think the only way to engage the safety is when it is cocked. I just bought one in 6.5 creedmoor


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen...isn't it a shame the arm chair biologist and legal eagles think we need such a big caliber for a 70-200 lb animal?

None the less that is one nice pistol- rifle and scope!

Forget the stock upgrade, barrel bedding and leveling the scope rings....I would not change a thing! Use it like a $5.95 claw hammer that's kept in the utility drawer, it may not be a $125 lb framing hammer, but for the limited use it gets per year it serves it intended purpose!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good spot, YD. Never loaded it yet, but hope to change that today. And, you're right, MidMo on the safety. Barrel's free floated already.

No doubt, it's a stout caliber for deer, Larry, but even more so are 12-gauge slug guns. The most suitable calibers are outlawed, however, in the lower part of Michigan and so are the more wimpy ones. Not sure about those Flex Tip bullets' integrity and will probably load some Barnes bullets eventually (my favorite for deer in a variety of calibers.) This season, it'll be factory fodder, though.

I wanted a 200-yard gun and this one fits the bill. Gonna make some noise when the sun comes up. Details to follow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig for sure, Congrats.


----------

